# Interrogations sur l'autonomie de l'Apple Watch 7



## eu870767 (17 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous !

Je suis ici car je souhaite offrir à ma femme la dernière Apple Watch. Je m'interroge toutefois sur l'autonomie de cette dernière.

En effet, ma femme porte actuellement au quotidien une Polar qui lui sert de tracker d'activité dans la journée et pour suivre son sommeil la nuit. Elle fait également trois ou quatre fois par semaine du cardio, montre au poignet. Elle recharge sa montre deux ou trois fois par semaine.

Le but serait de faire la même chose mais avec l'Apple Watch.

Dans la mesure où ma femme ne se servirait pas de la montre pour lire/envoyer des SMS, ni appeler, qu'en serait-il de l'autonomie ? Est-il possible par exemple de partir le matin, montre chargée à 100%, passer la journée en utilisation montre/tracker et passer toute la nuit avec le suivi du sommeil pour ensuite recharger le lendemain matin ? Ou alors faut-il une recharge le matin ET le soir avant le coucher ? Et d'ailleurs, est-il possible de couper l'affichage pour la nuit ?

Désolé pour ce long message indigeste mais tous conseils sur l'autonomie sont les bienvenus !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour ,

l'Apple Watch ne tient pas aussi longtemps qu'une Polar , il faut prévoir une charge par jour


----------



## edenpulse (17 Novembre 2021)

Apple vise une autonomie d'une journée, (24h) et c'est un peu près ce qu'il se passe dans un usage classique. 
Donc si tu la charges le matin au réveil, elle te durera jusqu'au lendemain au réveil un peu prêt. 

L'écran s'éteins tout seul effectivement la nuit.


----------

